# How do I make samples respond to velocity?



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 11, 2019)

I have loaded a few .nki instruments that have no velocity response. How do I add that?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 12, 2019)

In instrument edit view, check the Mod tab in Amplifier section, if it doesn't have a velocity modulator there assigned to volume, add it.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 12, 2019)

The velocity modulator can be deactivated, add it. If it does not work, it was disabled in the script.


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 12, 2019)

As above but with pics: 

Under Amplifier (blue) click the 'Mod' tab (yellow) if it isn't already expanded, then if you don't see 'velocity' (green)...






... click add modulator / External Sources / velocity.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 12, 2019)

Yep. And it would be better to activate "Edit All Groups" at first to add this modulation to all groups. Or select needed groups only.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks! All of those answers were relevant.

Now I have another question about Kontakt modulation:

Some samples I have come across in a DIY library have an unexpected envelope modulation on the amp. The behaviour is such that when triggering the same sample in multiple iterations, the adsr will not reset to the beginning of the attack, but continue down the release slope, meaning that each successive trigger of the sample becomes quieter and quieter until the end of the envelope has been reached, at which time it resets. This does not seem deliberate by any means.

How can I fix it so that the envelope resets for every note event?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 12, 2019)

I hope I understood your question correctly. Activate this button.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 13, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> I hope I understood your question correctly. Activate this button.



Yes, this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for the help!

Now if there were only some way to apply this to 150 patches simultaneously...


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 13, 2019)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for the help!
> 
> Now if there were only some way to apply this to 150 patches simultaneously...


Build a time machine... go about two weeks into the future... bingo.


----------



## Lindon (Oct 15, 2019)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for the help!
> 
> Now if there were only some way to apply this to 150 patches simultaneously...


Creator Tools?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 15, 2019)

CT doesn't have any batch processing capabilities, nor can it mess with modulators... yet.


----------



## neblix (Oct 16, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> CT doesn't have any batch processing capabilities, nor can it mess with modulators... yet.



You can copy template groups and replace zones, so if there's nothing unique to the groups, it can be accomplished that way.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2019)

Indeed, but in this case OP wants to change parameter(s) on existing modulators within groups across 150 NKIs, which CT cannot do yet.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 17, 2019)

Finished it manually a couple days ago. It would be great though if there were global controls for editing multiple instances. In Cubase/Nuendo shift+alt can be used to edit multiple tracks at the same time, but this does not work for plugins. I have found myself in numerous situations where this would save time.


----------

